# whats the average age of retirement in the nba



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i cant seem to find it, im guessing 35


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

probelly Younger if you count player who get Weeded out of the League in there 1st Contract or never make it once Drafted . it could go down to under 30 perhaps


But Counting only What I Consider to be NBA players I would say your about right 35 sound Good . I Would probelly say 37 myself & give the players a little more Credit but 35 for Real NBA players sound right . 40 if your a legend .


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

im thinking 38


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

way younger. Probably around 26-28 considering all the undrafted fa's and 2nd round picks who retire at ages 22-24 from the nba (go to europe or dont play professionally anymore)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

let me restate my question what is the average age of nba players who play more then 5 seasons


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

For players that can be said to actually have a meaningful season, 35 seems good.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lots of players just kinda hang around on rosters for five years or more, before they get phased out by younger or better players from subsequent drafts.

I'll say around 30 for guys with 5+ years experience. Factor in one-and-done players - guys like Travis Hansen or the like - and the average is probably closer to 27.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

so players like finely or anderson are expected to only have 2-3 yrs left?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> so players like finely or anderson are expected to only have 2-3 yrs left?


Anderson's been a dead man walking for a couple of seasons already. I wouldn't expect him to make it another three years.

Finley's still a productive player who wasn't worth $18 million per year. He'll be around for awhile yet, provided injuries don't start popping up from getting overworked his first six or seven seasons in the league.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I know your wording of this question is hard, but I know what you're trying to say. I'd say about 34-36.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Lots of players just kinda hang around on rosters for five years or more, before they get phased out by younger or better players from subsequent drafts.
> 
> I'll say around 30 for guys with 5+ years experience. Factor in one-and-done players - guys like Travis Hansen or the like - and the average is probably closer to 27.


agreed.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Sometime in the next ten years... the retirement of Kevin Willis alone will bring the average retirement age up by about five years.


-Chris.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Karl Malone and Michael Jordan probably brang up the average like 2-3 years.

So everyone is saying Nash, the reigning NBA mvp, will retire in 5 years?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

ChrisWoj said:


> Sometime in the next ten years... the retirement of Kevin Willis alone will bring the average retirement age up by about five years.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


Thats what I was thinking lol. The one man wrecking crew.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

My Rule of Thumb is

Great Players baring injury retire at 40

Very Good Players again Baring Injury retire around 38

& Good players baring injury retire around 35

Everyone else before there 35


& this is my rule of thumb in Every Sport except the NFL & Boxing where you cant say if you can walk out of the arena again


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Mix said:


> So everyone is saying Nash, the reigning NBA mvp, will retire in 5 years?


Uh, I haven't seen that said anywhere. We're talking about an average. Which is made up of hundreds and hundreds of players. Saying the average retirement age is 30 doesn't mean 29-year-old Superstar X is going to retire after this season.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Just Follow my Rule of Thumb it never faild me yet


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Quills said:


> Just Follow my Rule of Thumb it never faild me yet


so...kevin willis is a great player?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ezmo said:


> so...kevin willis is a great player?


Chris Dudley?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> so...kevin willis is a great player?


He's the Julio Franco of the NBA!


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

There are Always Exceptions to Any Rule (Dudley)

But Kevin Willis is a Very Good player that Took Super Great Care of himself & never Suffered a major Injury in his Carear , so you Can See that Exception



All I Can Say for Dudley is when you play 5 Mins of ball a Week & dont get Hurt & is a 7 fter then you can last untill your 40 I guess as well , did Chris Dudley Really play untill he was 40 ????? I thought it was more like 34 or so ?


----------

